# PGP Encyption for Dummies



## hefterr (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum so I hope this is the correct place to post.

I need to encrypt a file using PGP and a Public Key file that I was given for the encrytion. Does anyone know of some Windows/Vista based software that you don't need a Phd from MIT to use?

Many thanks in advance,
hefterr


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy


----------

